# Wintering over in Oregon



## dawnjanell (Jun 3, 2019)

What steps do you take to help your hives winter over in Oregon?


----------



## Matsuda (Jan 29, 2019)

Ventilation and insulation are important. Given I have good stores


----------



## dawnjanell (Jun 3, 2019)

Matsuda said:


> Ventilation and insulation are important. Given I have good stores


Do you use screened bottom boards, and if so do you leave them open? I am right on a river so went into this worried about the moisture and may be over doing it. I have SBB and Vented Covers, plus am thinking of adding quilt boxes for winter.


----------

